# How are Eldar going extinct?



## SunTzuDiciple (May 9, 2008)

This might sound like a really nub question but, why are the Eldar going extinct?


----------



## Falsegods (Jun 9, 2008)

Simple Answer:
The are Space Elves. Everyone know elves are allows a dying race.

Complex Answer:
The Eldar fought a major civil war amougst themselves and created the dark elves (Sundering Take 2). This left them a broken race with their home world(s) destroyed or Ruins. The good Eldar managed to flee these worlds or where already gone to come vague expidition in the rest of the galaxy. Eventually the remains of the good Eldar came together in the form of the Craftworlds, which may or maynot have already exsisted before the war. The Eldar have since then been unable to resettle on a world for any length of time due to various fact not the least of which are the Humans. Deprived of a stable homeworld and caught in the constant war that is the 41st century they are dying faster than the can breed.


----------



## Inquisitor Aurelius (Jun 9, 2008)

Umm... no they didn't. Their homeworlds are destroyed or in ruins (or, more precisely, became Crone worlds) because the Eye of Terror formed right on top of them when She Who Thirsts (that is, Slaanesh) was born, as that was where the highest density of Eldar souls was. Most of the race died instantaneously, with only the least hedonistic and those farthest from the epicenter escaping having their souls eaten. Up until the Fall, all the Eldar were a lot like the Dark variety are now. The Craftworlders now avoid being consumed by She Who Thirsts through a combination of rigid focus, soulstones, and the Infinity Circuit, the Exodites survive through Amish-like self denial, the Harlequins are spared Slaanesh's attentions via direct intervention by the Laughing God, and the DE more or less go on as they did before the Fall, except that now they have to consume souls themselves in order to top their own up, because theirs are slowly but constantlyly being siphoned off by Slaanesh. That's also one reason that they no longer have powerful psykers - they attract the most otherworldly attention, and are also a good source of soul-energy.

So the Eldar are dying because most of their race was instantaneously extinguished a little over ten thousand years ago, and as Falsegods said, their breeding rate can't keep up with their combat losses in the war-torn 41st millennium. 

And, also as Falsegods said, they're space-elves. Everyone knows that elves are always a dying race. Why? Because Tolkien said so, and people are apparently more closely related to ovines than anyone thought. But in this particular case, I think it works.


[EDIT: Minor changes. Nothing serious.]


----------



## arhain (May 6, 2008)

toughness 3!!!!!!!!! of course they are going extinct


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

Having sex lets Slaanesh in. Everyone knows that.

:going to hell cyclops:


----------



## Fluff'Ead (Aug 22, 2007)

And I thought they can't breed at all because the souls of the unborn cannot be protected from Slaanesh.


----------



## Vrykolas2k (Jun 10, 2008)

They're going extinct because the writers say so.
No other reason.


----------



## Lax (Jun 16, 2008)

One day, when they'll be bored of making love everywhere they can in their craftworld, Nurgle will fart...And end it all.

I don't deeply think a race can have a so terrible end, but that's why I dream each time I play versus them ^^!

They are dying because they are elves, and they just always die slowly while speaking and explaining everything until their heart stops.

Well sorry for being rubbish 

I second on fluff stuff said before, no homeworld, loads of fear, they cannot have a relief after what happened.

(and crap to ancient races that keeps everything secret, C'tans and a disfunctionning throne is not enough for me, since 99 )


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

yeah, basically they don't breed much at all, and they keep getting killed. considering there were not many of them to start with, its pretty dire.


----------



## Unknown Primarch (Feb 25, 2008)

well it turns out that the eldars feminine looks are down to 90% of the remaining population are lady boys. this is no joke post. after all the years of trying out different sensations and so forth they came across they tried out all kinds of sexual stuff and being a long lived race its still the same eldar from the lady boy cults and seeing as they have no penis or are not even attracted to the females then the population has been dwindling ever since. this is a legitimate idea and cant be discredited unless GW state otherwise


----------



## LegendX (Jun 16, 2008)

Because love blooms on the battlefield.......:angel:

LX


----------



## LoreMaster (May 20, 2008)

Unknown Primarch said:


> well it turns out that the eldars feminine looks are down to 90% of the remaining population are lady boys. this is no joke post. after all the years of trying out different sensations and so forth they came across they tried out all kinds of sexual stuff and being a long lived race its still the same eldar from the lady boy cults and seeing as they have no penis or are not even attracted to the females then the population has been dwindling ever since. this is a legitimate idea and cant be discredited unless GW state otherwise


One of the funniest things i've ever read about eldar :laugh: I think GW should use that as the official line for their slow extinction and lets face it they are going extinct very very very very slowly. I mean you can only be going extinct for so long, sadly i think they might be immortally slow at actually just giving it up


----------



## G_Morgan (Mar 3, 2008)

It's clearly because those evil humans keep harming their natural habitats via industry and farming.


----------



## Argitist (Apr 29, 2008)

I think we got it. Mostly because of wars tolls. If you think about it killing one Eldar is like killing (don't know the math) multiple humans because the life span for one Eldar is equal to many humans. Also, I heard some where that they reproduce slow (like it takes years to give birth so it's even harder to reproduce vs. battle casualties, makes since because the live so long) but some one could have made that up.


----------



## hurt-wm (Jun 8, 2008)

damn corporations! always destroying eldar natural habitats! save the exodite worlds! switch to new, low carbon emitting boltguns!


----------



## Cole Deschain (Jun 14, 2008)

Pffft.

Remember kids, Space Elves are just as vile, putrescent and lame as normal elves.


And die if you sneeze on them.


----------



## Loki_tbc (Jun 17, 2008)

I doubt the wars are the big reason the Eldar are going extinct. The Eldar are a race being hunted by a daemon god that never sleeps, never tires and will never ever rest until all eldar who spawned him are dead and give up their souls. 

Wars are merely collateral losses compared to what they are facing.


----------

